# FELLOW CRAFT LECTURE



## ARizo1011 (Aug 16, 2014)

How many brothers were moved by the fellow craft lecture? It was incredible. Very touching. I was recently passed to Fellow craft on the 12th and it was very moving.  the symbolism of experience and wisdom  and many other things were "eye openers" for me. 

Oh and the catechism is way easier. It took my about 3-4 months to learn, understand and give back the EA, but I feel like Proficiency this degree for me will be by sept.  

Anyway if any brothers have something interesting please share. One of the brothers in my lodge a few years ago when thru the fellow craft lecture and it open his eyes and made him go back to school. Any way please share your experiences.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 16, 2014)

It's difficult to discuss too much here, but yes, it was a very moving Degree that sent many of us "back to school."


----------



## Pscyclepath (Aug 16, 2014)

The Second section of the Fellowcraft degree, consisting of the "stairway lecture" and the "G lecture," is probably my favorite pieces of the Ritual.  It was one of the first things I memorized when I was promoted to Senior Deacon, and I regularly do this one at our home lodge and other neighboring lodges, as there are only about 8 or 10 brothers in our district who have taken the time to learn it.

For even more light...  check out the references to the "Dewdrop Lecture..."  which is an expansion of the Second section emphasizing the art of Geometry, and discussing the fact that "God continually geometrizes..."   (http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/the_builder_1916_may.htm) :



> _By geometry, He rounds the dew drop; points the pyramidal icicle that hangs from thatch-bound roof; bends into a graceful curve the foaming cataract; paints His bow of beauty upon the canvas of a summer shower; assimilates the sugar to the diamond, and in the fissures of the earth-bound rocks, forms gorgeous caverns, thick-set with starry gems. By it, He taught the bee to store its honey in prismatic cells; the wild goose to range her flight, and the noble eagle to wheel and dart upon its prey, and the wakesome lark, God's earliest worshipper, to hymn its matin song in spiral flight. By it, He forms the tender lens of the delicate eye, rounds the blushing cheek of beauty, curves the ruby lips and fashions the swelling breast that throbs in unison with a gushing heart. By it, he paints the cheek of autumn's mellow fruit, forms in molds of graceful symmetry the gentle dove, marks the myriad circles on the peacock's gaudy train and decks the plumage of ten thousand warblers of His praise that animate the woody shade. By it, he fashions the golden carp, decks the silvery perch, forms all fish of every fin and tribe that course the majestic ocean, cut the placid lake or swim in gentle brook. Nay, more, even the glassy element in which they dwell, when by gentle zephyrs stirred, sends its chasing waves in graceful curves by God's own finger traced in parallel--above, beneath, around us, all the works of His hands, animate and inanimate, but prove that God geometrizes continually.  _


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother.

I'm another of those whose favorite degree is the second.  Especially the part that is the long form in Texas about worlds traveling in space.  You'd think GLofTX, the only jurisdiction that spans two planets, would keep that part not making it optional.  Maybe I'll socialize that idea around and see if I can get folks to ask the committee of ritual to encourage delivering the long form in the second degree here.

For brothers that love delivering the ritual -

Some lodges have trouble putting together degrees.  Appendant bodies like the Shrine and Scottish Rite generally have traveling third degree teams.  There are appendant bodies that have traveling first degree teams.  The only appendant body I know of that tends to offer second degree teams is the Grotto and they are not well known in many areas.

A nice thing to do might be to get two brothers who like the second degree lectures and offer your services in near by districts as a second degree team.  Alternate the winding stair and middle chamber lectures.  In Texas only one brother is needed as the two lectures have been merged.


----------



## otherstar (Aug 20, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother.
> 
> I'm another of those whose favorite degree is the second.  Especially the part that is the long form in Texas about worlds traveling in space.  You'd think GLofTX, the only jurisdiction that spans two planets, would keep that part not making it optional.  Maybe I'll socialize that idea around and see if I can get folks to ask the committee of ritual to encourage delivering the long form in the second degree here.
> 
> ...



I was entered, passed, and raised in 1997 and I have yet to hear the full form of the FC degree here in Texas. I have heard bits and pieces of the monitorial parts of the lecture inserted in their proper places (as was done at my FC degree), but never ALL of the monitorial parts.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Aug 20, 2014)

ARizo1011 said:


> One of the brothers in my lodge a few years ago when thru the fellow craft lecture and it open his eyes and made him go back to school.



The FC degree certainly fine tunes and focuses ones' vision and thirst for higher learning.  Inspirational is an understatement.


----------



## bezobrazan (Aug 20, 2014)

It's one of my favorite lectures. I'm learning it right now and hope to deliver it as an SD one day.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 25, 2014)

I also found the FC catechism easier to learn than the EA. Most who have commented on this to me say the same.


----------



## amaya14 (Aug 29, 2014)

It's great to hear beautiful words and I am now ready for MM


----------



## n8blanchard (Sep 22, 2014)

I recently was raised to FC this last Friday. It was and incredible experience and I was very moved by the lectures.
When I did my EA proficiency I memorized both the questions and answers. Some thought I was nuts but it made more sense to me to do that. Reading through the FC catechism I can already tell that extra effort has paid off.
I am also looking forward to memorizing the beautiful FC lecture as my experiences allow.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome brother. I really do love the FC degree. To be correct, the term is "passed" in regards to FC, whereas "raising" is related to the Master. (I'm a nitpick, I know!  )

I think it's great that you learn the Q plus the A. It really helps!


----------



## n8blanchard (Sep 22, 2014)

Crono,
Thank you for the correction. I still have much to learn and I look forward to every step and bit of knowledge that will come.


----------



## pipoyviste (Sep 22, 2014)

My brother in the second section of the fc degree masonry is.........


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Teergear67 (Sep 22, 2014)

We are doing an EA Degree Wednesday night, come join us


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 24, 2014)

n8blanchard said:


> I recently was raised to FC this last Friday. It was and incredible experience and I was very moved by the lectures.
> When I did my EA proficiency I memorized both the questions and answers. Some thought I was nuts but it made more sense to me to do that. Reading through the FC catechism I can already tell that extra effort has paid off.
> I am also looking forward to memorizing the beautiful FC lecture as my experiences allow.


This is great brother. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 24, 2014)

n8blanchard said:


> I recently was raised to FC this last Friday.



Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother.

The second degree is my favorite.  The longer the versions of the lectures used in your jurisdiction, the better I would like them.


----------

